# Does Anyone Here Use The Coiled Water Hose?



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

We are trying to get our outside area organized and dh said the boxes with the water hoses were apain and was trying to think of somewhere else to store them,, and they we saw a coiled hose and thought about storing it in a tube like some do with the sewer hose. But I dont want to waste the money if the dont work well and cuts down the pressure of water in the shower. So if anyone uses these what do you think??


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just get a flat hose and all the storage problems will go away.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Do not get the coiled hoses, trust me on this one. I bought two of the white hoses thinking they would solve the storage issue, NOT. These things are a royal pain in the backside to store, they create a tripping hazard while laying out, don't fully stretch out to give you the needed distance and are narrow thus giving you less water. I have now gotten rid of those hoses and gone back to the standard white hoses. I have one 50' in a box with holes cut out so I can hook up to the RV and then stretch the hose out in the length I need and hook up to the spout. Then the rest of the hose stays in the box.

I like Jim's suggestion too, just haven't found them for sale around here. I'd get a 10', 25' and 50' if I could.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I agree with Steve- They're a pain for the reason's he's listed, plus they tend to kink, and if you overstretch them, they dont coil up like they should. Kinda reminded me of my grandma's kitchen phone cord after 15 years of her twirling it over her fingers......


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I agree with Steve- They're a pain for the reason's he's listed, plus they tend to kink...


Oh yes they kink bad, and when they do it totally shuts off the flow.

Did I say how much I hated these things?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I agree with Steve- They're a pain for the reason's he's listed, plus they tend to kink...


Oh yes they kink bad, and when they do it totally shuts off the flow.

Did I say how much I hated these things?








[/quote]

Come on Steve...tell us how you really feel.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I could be wrong but I think he has a serious dislike for the coiled hose thingy s. I wonder how hard he fell when he tripped over them


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> I could be wrong but I think he has a serious dislike for the coiled hose thingy s. I wonder how hard he fell when he tripped over them


I bought one for $3 at a rummage sale. When I put it in the back of the car it sprung all over the place. I think I paid too much. I would agree with the flat hose idea.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Do not get the coiled hoses, trust me on this one. I bought two of the white hoses thinking they would solve the storage issue, NOT. These things are a royal pain in the backside to store, they create a tripping hazard while laying out, don't fully stretch out to give you the needed distance and are narrow thus giving you less water. I have now gotten rid of those hoses and gone back to the standard white hoses. I have one 50' in a box with holes cut out so I can hook up to the RV and then stretch the hose out in the length I need and hook up to the spout. Then the rest of the hose stays in the box.
> 
> I like Jim's suggestion too, just haven't found them for sale around here. I'd get a 10', 25' and 50' if I could.


Saw them at Kennewick Walmart a couple days ago but didn't look at the price or brand


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Do not get the coiled hoses, trust me on this one. I bought two of the white hoses thinking they would solve the storage issue, NOT. These things are a royal pain in the backside to store, they create a tripping hazard while laying out, don't fully stretch out to give you the needed distance and are narrow thus giving you less water. I have now gotten rid of those hoses and gone back to the standard white hoses. I have one 50' in a box with holes cut out so I can hook up to the RV and then stretch the hose out in the length I need and hook up to the spout. Then the rest of the hose stays in the box.
> 
> I like Jim's suggestion too, just haven't found them for sale around here. I'd get a 10', 25' and 50' if I could.


Saw them at Kennewick Walmart a couple days ago but didn't look at the price or brand
[/quote]

Plus the flat hose allows you to fulfill every boys dream of being a fireman for a few seconds as you roll it out like the firemen do with those BIG hoses.


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

okk,no coiled hose,, I am looking for a flat one,,haha.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Plus the flat hose allows you to fulfill every boys dream of being a fireman for a few seconds as you roll it out like the firemen do with those BIG hoses.









I guess I ll have to get one then


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

You already have the real McCoy....


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

The drawbacks on the flat hoses are:

1) you must totally uncoil them to use them.
2) mine is fabric and when I roll it back up it picks up every piece of dirt it touches.
3) they kink easily - effectively cutting off flow.

When I originally bought it, it seemed like such a good idea!

I store two white water hoses for drinking water, one green hose for cleaning the three waste water tanks, and that flat hose just in case...of what I don't know, I bought it so I'll use it somewhere, sometime, somehow.

I also store a trailer power cord extension and 25' of television cable all around three orange cones in my pass through.

YMMV.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

raynardo said:


> The drawbacks on the flat hoses are:
> 
> 1) you must totally uncoil them to use them.
> 2) mine is fabric and when I roll it back up it picks up every piece of dirt it touches.
> ...


I have heard the same. I have not used a flat hose but with a large family of RV'rs I had been told that in theory they sound great but end up not really working out that well.

Rubber hose it is for us. I leave bunjies around it and only pull out what i need while leaving the rest coiled up.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

raynardo said:


> The drawbacks on the flat hoses are:
> 
> 1) you must totally uncoil them to use them.


This was the big issue I heard about as well. Thus if I go this route I'd want ones of 3 different lengths, 10, 25 and 50. The 10' is the hard to find ones though.

At one time there was a hose that was flat and had 3 lines in it that would work even when rolled up, but I never saw a drinking water safe version.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

raynardo said:


> The drawbacks on the flat hoses are:
> 
> 1) you must totally uncoil them to use them.
> 2) mine is fabric and when I roll it back up it picks up every piece of dirt it touches.
> 3) they kink easily - effectively cutting off flow.


That is 100% correct. Just get a smaller one that you think can do the job. I have at 10' and a 50' one. I've only used the 50' one 2 times, but I was REALLY nice to have it when I needed it. Takes up hardly any space.

As far as getting dirty...I could care less. I roll it up...shake off the dirt I can, then put it in a zip-lock bag.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

2 25 foot, one ten foot. I also keep an old towel, hold in the hand as I coil the hose back up and it cleans all the dirt and dampness from the hose so it goes away clean. Also use the towel on the electric and cable lines. Hate putting stuff away dirty.

Actually, thats why all my leveling wood has 3 coats of polyurethane on them. I can wipe dry before putting away. Nothing soaks into the wood.

John


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Where you finding the 10' hoses at? All I can ever find are the 25' or 50' ones.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Where you finding the 10' hoses at? All I can ever find are the 25' or 50' ones.


I found mine at wally-world. James


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Where you finding the 10' hoses at? All I can ever find are the 25' or 50' ones.


Picked them up at Home Depot years ago....for the Coleman popup.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I tried one of those hoses at home a few years ago thinking it would be good. I returned it after just one day, it was just a pain to use since you had to pull on it pretty hard to move around. I keep 2 of the 25 ft. white water hoses in the trailer and keep them in the front storage compartment. I drain them when I put them away and they work well.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> 2 25 foot, one ten foot. I also keep an old towel, hold in the hand as I coil the hose back up and it cleans all the dirt and dampness from the hose so it goes away clean. Also use the towel on the electric and cable lines. Hate putting stuff away dirty.
> John


EXACTLY what I do as well....


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I got one of those flat hoses on a reel.Its nice but it kinks and all the sticks and dirt stick to the fabric on the hose,so you have to wipe it off as you reel it up.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have never used a coiled hose for the trailer and never will, most of my campgrounds are either "dry camping" or I have quite a distance to run the hose for the water. This past weekend I had a 50' and a 25' hose connected to get to my spigot. The campground has amazing water pressure so I have no problem with the distance, but it is just a lot of hose to store.


----------

